# BorderLayout - zentrieren



## Guest (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Folgendes: Hab ein JScrollPane, welches ich in der unteren Hälfte meines ContentPanels anzeigen möchte (hab ich also auf center gesetzt beim borderlayout). in der oberen hälfte möchte ich mein panel mit den eingabecomponents geben, hab ich also auf north gestellt. das blöde ist nun, dass es mir die eingabemaske zentriert wegen north schätz ich mal. gibts da eine einfache möglichkeit das ganze linksbündig zu setzen ohne ein sinnloses panel zwischenzuschalten, wo ich das borderlayout auf west setze? 
Danke für eure Hilfe!

Sandy


----------



## SlaterB (7. Mai 2008)

die einzige mir spont einfallende Alternative wäre, 
die eingabemaske den ganzen Platz einnehmen zu lassen, 
wobei rechts eine unsichtbare Komponente freien Platz vortäuscht,

ist aber noch komischer und kommt aufs gleiche hinaus


----------

